# contrast in 77002 and 77003



## MollyBK62 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am wondering if other pain coders are billing contrast q9965, q9966 or q9967 with procedures such as intrathecal pump implants or spine neurostimulators and if they see reimbursement?  I realize that it is included in all spinal injections but I wonder if anyone has any information about the contrast in other injections?

Thanks for any help.
Molly


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 12, 2013)

Is the injection of contrast material included in injections codes 64479, Injection, anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural; cervical or thoracic, single level, to 64484, Injection, anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural; lumbar or sacral, each additional level (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)or is it separately reported? 

Answer 

Although not specifically stated in the descriptor nomenclature, injection of contrast material is considered an inclusive component of codes 64479 – 64484. 

____________________________________________________________
Although this is all I could find I thought I had seen where the AMA relayed that when they state that injection of contrast is included. They are not recommending the Q code for contrast material itself is bundled, but the performance of injection of contrast is bundled.


----------



## MollyBK62 (Jul 15, 2013)

*fluoro*

Thank you!


----------

